# Arwen CD, Tori RN last night



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so excited, I finished Arwen's CD last night. We did it in three shows, and took first at each show. True, last night was a specialty, and there was only 1 Novice A dog, but she qualified with a 186 -- handling errors -- left my hand up AGAIN in the recall and had my right hand up on stomach instead of the left, oops, did not know THAT made a difference, now I do. But Arwen was perfect. Now she is retired. She is seven and I do not want to start jumping her now. Also she abhors that dumbell thing. So, other than maybe a TDI with her, she is done. 

I am just as excited about Tori's RN. Tori is the pup that I got back from my brothers, who is a bit fearful of people. She is doing better and better though. We got a leg in May at the specialty in North Ridgeville, three dogs, we took second. Then in Madison, we were chucked out of the ring for being unmanageable. (I think it was because I dropped the leash twice though as she was not nearly as wacky as other dogs I have seen go through, but why argue, the judge was going to NQ her and he had a schedule to keep.) The next day, we qualified and got our second leg. She pulled me around a bit, but it was not "a consistantly tight lead" according to the judge. I was pleased with how Tori managed herself in the ring with the judge -- not being weenie at all. So I went home and entered Tori in this specialty hoping to get a third leg. Tori did good last night. We got a 92 and took third place out of four dogs. I was way happy because Tori relaxed and even appeared to be having fun in the ring. Maybe it was because I whispered in her ear that if she qualified, she wouldn't have to do any more dog shows, only her CGC. 

Arwen is done. I plan to keep Tori in classes until we get a CGC on her or she dies. That will force me to get her out around other people at least once a week (save when she is in heat).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's a RN ???


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thank you.

A Rally Novice title. Tori was one of my last two holdouts. Now everyone has the RN except Dubya. Arwen holds my only CD though.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Congratulations!







You should be very proud of the progress you have made with your dogs. I am proud of you for deciding to do this and also doing it so well. I hope you are also enjoying this progress even though it may be for your dogs rather than for yourself. All the best ..... Alison


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thank you. Yes, I have enjoyed it, and am so happy I am doing this. I am wondering which direction to go next with each of them. 

A little more than a year ago I was dead set against competing with them. I thought that it would make it difficult to just love them. Kind of like when you have significant money on a ball game, you cannot enjoy the game because you stand to lose a deal of money. It takes the fun out of it. I thought that competing with the dogs would make me so worried about the outcome that the ride would not be fun. Nothing could be further from the truth. We are having a blast.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sue, that is great to read.







I look forward to see what other directions this may lead for you and your dogs. All the best.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding job with both dogs!!!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, job well done


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the new titles!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------

